# 1/3-scale Parsell & Weed Engine



## littlelocos (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello All,
Over the next several months I will be working on a prototype model of the Parsell & Weed gas engine of "Gas Engine Construction" fame.  This is a model that I've been interested in for 20+ years (since it was first offered) and only was able to acquire about 1-1/2 years ago.  I worked on the horizontal prototype last Spring before getting distracted on a milling machine restoration project followed by an obsession with hot air (Stirling) engines.

Now I'm back to work on completing the vertical prototype of the Parsell & Weed.  This one's promised to the original designer.  I hope to finish a pair for myself next Spring.

If you folks are interested, I'm happy to post progress here.

See the attached photo for the first afternoon's progress.
Enjoy,
Todd.


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 5, 2014)

That looks an interesting subject, what sort of size will it come out at? and will you be putting it into production at some future date?

J


----------



## littlelocos (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello Jason.  
The Bore & Stroke are 0.80" x 1.312".
Flywheels are 5" diameter.
Overall height is about 11".

We plan to have full kits for this engine, its horizontal twin, and the Essex Caloric Engine available late this year or early next year.

Thanks,
Todd.


----------



## littlelocos (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello All,
Progress on the P&W vertical continues with the cylinder collars, side rods and bearing stands.
Enjoy!!
Todd.

Todd & Joy Snouffer
Littlelocos Model Engineering
www.LITTLELOCOS.com
www.facebook.com/littlelocos


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 21, 2014)

I will follow along on this. The crankshaft/flywheel arrangement is very similar to the one I used on the first Rupnow engine, and to one of Philip Duclos' engines.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## littlelocos (Oct 21, 2014)

Cool.  Thanks.  My understanding is that the P&W models may have had some alignment issues.  I'm working through those by being very particular with the bottom end.  Taking LOTS of photos as I go.

For fun, here's a loose assembly of parts so far to get a better idea of how it's going to look.

Todd.


----------

